# Dehydrated Peppers



## Eaglechaser (Oct 5, 2018)

I think I already know the answer to this, but I have a lot of assorted dehydrated hot peppers that I am considering cold smoking.  Is it worth the effort or will the lack of moisture make it pointless?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 5, 2018)

They'll take on a little at best.

It would have been much better to smoke them fresh as part of the drying process.
Do fresh at 200° for 2-3 hours depending on if they're thin or thick fleshed chiles.
You can vacpac and freeze them and use like fresh, or finish the drying process in your dehydrator.


----------

